# letrozole for drying out



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

helping a guy prep at the min and was wondering if adding letrozole during last 4-5 days before a comp would help him dry out? I have only used letrozole offseason and noticed i lost quite a bit water when i used it. Has anyone else used this pre contest to help get that dry look?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Personally I didnt notice much/any water loss when I ran letro.

I was taking it at 2mg ED for 2 weeks, then 2mg EOD for 2 weeks for a little lump under my nipple.

Lump went fine, but weight stayed the same and didnt notice any water loss.

Letro can make you feel like crap tho, about week 3 i started feeling pretty ill!

But i know a lot of people use it for water loss with great sucess.


----------



## aj2008 (Sep 8, 2008)

have you used orametin m8


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Steve

Letro is helpful for this but you need to run about 10mg a day for the last 5 days to see a marked effect.

and obviously all the other things.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I would advise not to run Letro on its own. Its shuts you down hard. Id advise to run it with a test in your case for competing test P as its very low on holding water.

What do i know though, i dont compete.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> I would advise not to run Letro on its own. Its shuts you down hard. Id advise to run it with a test in your case for competing test P as its very low on holding water.
> 
> What do i know though, i dont compete.


WTF are you on about Ollie?

Letro is an anti aromatase how will it shut you down?

And the letro will negate the holding water because it eliminates estrogen.

I dont think you've understood the post.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

agree with Tom's first post Steve...actually i agree with his 2nd one as well...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> WTF are you on about Ollie?
> 
> Letro is an anti aromatase how will it shut you down?
> 
> ...


Maybe I didnt understand the post.

All im saying is that ive used letro before when trying to get rid of a lump, which it worked. Also I noticed that i lost a bit of water aswell, so i can see why it has its benefits for preparing for a comp.

It did shut my down as i was using it on its own and i had a problem :whistling: until i started using the test again. For some strange reason i had the same effects when on winny, so i took some proviron. but thats a different subject. I find it a mystery though


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks tom/paul, i think he only has around 10mg left in total so no point in running it for water loss. Was just a thought, cheers


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

stevebaker said:


> helping a guy prep at the min and was wondering if adding letrozole during last 4-5 days before a comp would help him dry out? I have only used letrozole offseason and noticed i lost quite a bit water when i used it. Has anyone else used this pre contest to help get that dry look?


In my own experience, it is possible but not in the time frame you have,

I used around 1mg ED run for 6 weeks. I would say it took 10-14 days before any vissible dryness was noticeable and even then, it wasnt that dramatic.

Even with Proviron added towards the end, be prepared for a libido holiday


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> Maybe I didnt understand the post.
> 
> All im saying is that ive used letro before when trying to get rid of a lump, which it worked. Also I noticed that i lost a bit of water aswell, so i can see why it has its benefits for preparing for a comp.
> 
> It did shut my down as i was using it on its own and i had a problem :whistling: until i started using the test again. For some strange reason i had the same effects when on winny, so i took some proviron. but thats a different subject. I find it a mystery though


You're confusing shut down with loss of libido. Common on Letro


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes one of the big issues with Letro and the one that puts me off is the libido loss but as tom has pointed out just because you have no sex drive and don't get wood does not mean you are shutdown


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> yes one of the big issues with Letro and the one that puts me off is the libido loss but as tom has pointed out just because you have no sex drive and don't get wood does not mean you are shutdown


Ahh that goes to explain. I thought shut down and loss of libido is the same thing. My bad


----------

